# Ship's Photos



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

Would really appreciate Photo's of following ships
MV Kaduna - Paddy Hendersons,Glasgow circa 1956
SS Fukien,SS Poyang SS Hunan - China Navigation Co.
Regards


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Kaduna posted on "Cargo Vessels". Not a very good pic, but all I've got.

Derek


----------



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

*ships photos*

Many thanks Derek.
It was my first trip on her maiden voyage


----------

